# Overflow Boxes as filters



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got a corner overflow box in my 125 that was originally plumbed up for a sump system. I've since plugged the hole and now have this box in my tank.

So I got to thinking, If I could turn that into filter space, GREAT!

I was thinking leave the overflow box IN the tank, place a pump in the bottom of the overflow box. Water Overflows into the box, goes down through the media trays ( Yet to figure a nice removable and stack able basket arrangement) and out the bottom and back to the tank..

I'll be putting in a DIY background so alot of this could be hidden and the flow placed wherever. I would think though, with a decent sized pump you could accomplish many things at once with this idea:
1. More filtration
2. More Bio media
3. Protein skimmer
4. Water movement

Pardon the rough picture, NOT TO SCALE LOL










Any body done this, ideas, improvements?
Just keep in mind, I'll be running sufficient canister filtration for the tank ANYWAYS and am positively NOT going sump.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Just be sure to maintain water level above overflow to protect your pump from running dry. Really shouldn't be a problem. 
IMO it would be easier to run your return back to the top via a hose or pvc pipe from pump.
Why not a sump this is the same concept? Just wondering you seem against it.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

A sump I might have gone with, but I'm an instant gratification type girl and just plugged the hole for it. I was also getting the impression that a Bazillion gallons of water/hour pump was needed?
Also, condidering the fact I just had to net 5 hotwheels from the tank, the kids would put who knows WHAT inside the open sump LOL

Moving the return to a different area would work as well, since I plan on using a DIY background anyways.

I just wasn't sure if anybody had tried. I took out an unsightly broken corner overflow. Had to dremel it out and grind the stubs down. They were welded in, NOT silicone like I had thought :lol:
So I'm going to put one back IN to cover the marks on the side of the tank and thought to use the space for SOMTHING.

Even thought putting my heaters back there with a power head outing into the tank


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Your idea for use as a filter makes good sense. Take a little creativity and some effort but would be worth doing. I say try it out :thumb:


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

You might be able to make a nice simple sponge filter and not need a wet/dry.
http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

dremel it out and grind the stubs down. They were welded in, NOT silicone like I had thought 

One of the downsides of an acrylic tank, silicone does not stick, so products like weld-on need to be used.

The biggest problem with your, in tank filtration idea, would be service. 
This would be used with the tank pictured in â€œTank Setupsâ€


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Since if I read right, you are going to build a new box, make it completely around, not attached to the tank, so it just slides into place. For major maintenance, it might be easier to slide it forward and work on it, or even lift it out of the aquarium. There should be some intake slots near the bottom to draw in a little bottom debris, but more importantly to protect the pump from running dry if the water level in the tank drops below the top intake.

It would be much simpler and more effective to make a Mattenfilter out of Poret foam in the shape of the overflow box.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

If you want something similar that won't have maintenance issues, why not try stuffing it with bioballs and topping it with filter wool and coarse filter pads? I have this concept working on both my 180's overflows (albiet with a sump rather than a direct return) and I think it makes for a great wet/dry filter.

Matt


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, it would be a tight fir getting any media baskets out for service.
Is that what the top style is called Euro Bracing? Any manufacturers that the tank might be.

Might rethink it, but I just need to hide it somehow. A background on the back and side might be simpler. Or Just build the overflow box, drop a Powerhead/pre filter foam in there with a heater??


----------



## ddarden90 (Mar 16, 2009)

i was thinking of try the same thing in my 125 tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The nice thing about the Mattenfilter is it can double as a background.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> The nice thing about the Mattenfilter is it can double as a background.


Now wouldnâ€™t that make a cool project.
Some sort of moldable screening added to shaped, colorized sponge.
Backround and filter combination.
Never seen it.


----------

